# Sacramento vs. Memphis Game Thread (11/19)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (4-4) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (3-5)
Arco Arena, Friday November 19th, 2004
7:30pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/ESPN *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Lorenzen Wright/Pau Gasol/Shane Battier/Bonzi Wells/Jason Williams


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 104*
Memphis 98


Peja 31pts 
Webb 22pts 12rbs
Bibby 8assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Grizzlies play tonight vs. Portland and when they play Sacramento, they will be without James Posey.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Grizzlies play tonight vs. Portland and when they play Sacramento, they will be without James Posey.


I'm sure Peja is sleeping better with that news.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure Peja is sleeping better with that news.


Yeah... Now instead of dropping 41 he'll drop 45....


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 111
grizz 97

king will come out firin shoting 61% from the field in the first quater and build a 12 point lead, peja will have 11pts bibby will drop 9 and 4 dimes in the q

the final stats

peja 33pts 5rebs 3sts
bibby 21 4rebs 9asts
brad 18pts 11rebs 5 asts


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

Hubie has finally got the guys playing great b/ball. Maybe the best they have ever played. You guys are very tough at home, but I think the Griz will give you all you want. It should be a very good game. At least a game the TV folks will be happy with. 

Keep your eye on Dahntay Jones. This kid is a player. He jumps like Swift, plays great D, and can shoot lights out from beyond the line. He's a rising star that just keeps getting better every game. 

:yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah... Now instead of dropping 41 he'll drop 45....


And get his *** kicked in front of thousands of people to boot.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings confident they can build on current success


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> And get his *** kicked in front of thousands of people to boot.


I musta missed the memo when tackling someone out of nowhere in basketball counts as getting your *** kicked... Maybe it's still in the mail...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I musta missed the memo when tackling someone out of nowhere in basketball counts as getting your *** kicked... *Maybe it's still in the mail...*


check again... :laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This will be an entertaining game at least. Too bad the 1st game might put the national audience to sleep.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Grizzlies board game thread :wave:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Grizz 93
Kings 107

Peja: 34 pts
Webber: 23 pts, 11 Reb
Bibby: 19 pts

I really like our chances in this one, Memphis has had troubles early on and we play well off of rest, and we are at home, shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Great start, 14-2

looks like we could be back in a groove


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Way too many fouls in this one, 5 players with 3 fouls nearing halftime


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Haltime:

Grizzlies 53
Kings 62

Christie: 12 pts, 3 Reb, 5 dimes
Peja: 11 pts
Bibby: 10 pts
Webber: 9 pts, 3 Reb 5 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

End of 3, and it's not looking good:no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

WEBBER!!!!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

did peja hit the last 2 buckets becaues when i checked in they where down and peja only had 13pts


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> did peja hit the last 2 buckets becaues when i checked in they where down and peja only had 13pts


No Peja hit a three midway through the fourth and got the line... Webber carried them down the stretch


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber didn't practice the day before his triple double and he didn't practice yesterday....I think he needs to stop practicing

OT: I feel really bad for Scot Pollard


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Webber’s Big Night Carries Kings 

Box Score


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

C-Webb has played so much better than I could have ever anticipated...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm happy we won even though we were losing at the end. 

Still need to work on rebounding and defense. :dead:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I couldn't catch the end of the game, something came up, but it's great news we won. When i left the game it was 92-89 memphis and i was really unsure if we were going to pull this one out or not, and thank god we did.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber helps Kings win 4th in a row: He erupts for 31 points, igniting a fourth-quarter run to turn back Memphis 

Kings notes: Webber looking like old productive self


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Inside Dish vs. Memphis 

Postgame Quotes-vs. Memphis


----------

